# The Food Hospital - Channel 4



## Carina1962 (Nov 1, 2011)

This programme looks interesting 'The Food Hospital' it will mention Type 2 diabetes.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 1, 2011)

carina62 said:


> This programme looks interesting 'The Food Hospital' it will mention Type 2 diabetes.



Grrr! They've just said that type 2 is 'almost always caused by diet'


----------



## Northerner (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh dear, now they are using the Newcastle extreme diet, but 800 cals a day. More reinforcement for Joe Public that all we need to do is stop eating junk. The doctor just said that 90% of diabetes was due to eating the wrong things  Clearly , weight is a big risk factor, but it is not the ONLY risk factor, and people need to be told that there are other risks otherwise they may never get tested even if they have symptoms.


----------



## Carina1962 (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm glad though that they said the Newcastle diet was NOT a cure which was misleading when it was in the media claiming it was a cure.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 1, 2011)

What a missed opportunity! They could have given that guy a meter and coached him through Jennifer's Advice and they could have helped thousands of viewers control their own D. Showing some extreme 'medical supervision only' approach is such a waste.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 1, 2011)

carina62 said:


> I'm glad though that they said the Newcastle diet was NOT a cure which was misleading when it was in the media claiming it was a cure.



True, plus they did make it clear that it would be a medically supervised diet, not just random calorie reduction


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 1, 2011)

Having said that, the eat dark chocolate to lower blood pressure trial looked worth a pop!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 1, 2011)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> What a missed opportunity! They could have given that guy a meter and coached him through Jennifer's Advice and they could have helped thousands of viewers control their own D. Showing some extreme 'medical supervision only' approach is such a waste.



I suppose that would be too complex a 'message' for the programme and they are hoping for 'spectacular' results rather than anything practical for Joe Public to follow.


----------



## Carina1962 (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh no, they've just said if Chris carries on with his low cal diet his diabetes can be reversed


----------



## Northerner (Nov 1, 2011)

carina62 said:


> Oh no, they've just said if Chris carries on with his low cal diet his diabetes can be reversed



They also said his reading of 8.9 before was 'dangerously diabetic'. His reduction to 3.9 isn't that unusual given that he's probably had virtually no carbs for several weeks!


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Nov 1, 2011)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> What a missed opportunity! They could have given that guy a meter and coached him through Jennifer's Advice and they could have helped thousands of viewers control their own D. Showing some extreme 'medical supervision only' approach is such a waste.



I think they thought the guy had to shift some of the 24 stone pronto.
Before a proper regime could be established.
Never heard of that complication he had though and wouldn't fancy it !


----------



## eat2live (Nov 1, 2011)

i didnt know diabetes can go into remission?!!! its soo confusing!!, and i thought it was alarming to say 8.5 is dangerously high!!!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 1, 2011)

mcdonagh47 said:


> I think they thought the guy had to shift some of the 24 stone pronto.
> Before a proper regime could be established.
> Never heard of that complication he had though and wouldn't fancy it !



Nor me!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 1, 2011)

eat2live said:


> i didnt know diabetes can go into remission?!!! its soo confusing!!, and i thought it was alarming to say 8.5 is dangerously high!!!



They gave absolutely no context for that - he might have just eaten!


----------



## trophywench (Nov 1, 2011)

I caught the 'diabetes can be reversed too' but missed the rest as I fell asleep after tea.

What on earth was his 'side effect'??? am intrigued !


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 1, 2011)

Let's just say TW, that it's one none of the gentlemen here will be wishing on themselves, and required a bit of er... surgery


----------



## Northerner (Nov 1, 2011)

trophywench said:


> I caught the 'diabetes can be reversed too' but missed the rest as I fell asleep after tea.
> 
> What on earth was his 'side effect'??? am intrigued !



Well, let's not be coy. It was a condition that caused his foreskin to become dry and cracked and required surgery to remove it.  Didn't make him change his ways though!


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Nov 1, 2011)

I thought he said 8.5 was "dangerously diabetic".


----------



## Northerner (Nov 1, 2011)

mcdonagh47 said:


> I thought he said 8.5 was "dangerously diabetic".



Yes I think you're right!  If that's the case then my highest level of the past few weeks, 14.3, was positively murderous!


----------



## Blythespirit (Nov 1, 2011)

I've only just signed in and knew there would be a thread about this. I caught it on +one and was diasappointed to say the least, for all the reasons already mentioned. I know they are looking to prove their own points and wanting quick results, but they did it at the expense of the truth as usual. If 8.5 is 'dangerously diabetic' I should have been dead earlier this year. It didn't say if that reading was fasting or post prandial either. Post prandial it would have been within range. Another thing not mentioned was if he'd decreased his meds. It would be interesting if they revisited him a few months later to see if his low calorie diet was working. Mind you, they wouldn't want people to know if it wasn't because it would look bad on them.

The reports on the boy with migraines and the woman with PCOS were interesting, but given the rubbish info given on the Type 2 guy, I don't know how much of those reports were valid either. What a shame. XXXXX


----------



## D_G (Nov 2, 2011)

Northerner said:


> They also said his reading of 8.9 before was 'dangerously diabetic'. His reduction to 3.9 isn't that unusual given that he's probably had virtually no carbs for several weeks!



This comment, and the above comment that was said....i actually shouted at the TV  My sister was sat there like woah calm down lol! Just a shame it couldnt have been portraid the right way


----------



## Steff (Nov 2, 2011)

Ahh Shirl text me about it but missed it, hope to see it on 4 od


----------



## GodivaGirl (Nov 2, 2011)

We were rather alarmed at the 8.5 comment, Tony is double that at the moment , Did I miss something, I can't recall them mentioning any foods that will help diabetes


----------



## pippin (Nov 2, 2011)

I almost fell out of bed when they give the BG figures, both were outside the guidelines dad was given. The facts given made me worry when I should know better so I'm sure people who don't have correct guidance will think it's easy to cure. I'm back to earth now with ranges


----------



## Northerner (Nov 2, 2011)

GodivaGirl said:


> We were rather alarmed at the 8.5 comment, Tony is double that at the moment , Did I miss something, I can't recall them mentioning any foods that will help diabetes



I think you're right actually! They did mention food that releases energy slowly and steadily (i.e. low GI/GL), but that was in the section with the lady who had PCOS, partly due (they thought) to overproduction on insulin - odd that they shouldn't mention this for the diabetes case too! 

As far as the man with diabetes went there was just the usual stereotypical pies and sausage rolls as his 'previous' diet, followed by the talk about the 800 calorie starvation diet. They may have briefly mentioned a 'balanced, low calorie' diet at the end of the piece, I'm not sure now.

What it does show, I think, is that the doctors/presenters were people with 'book knowledge' about diabetes, but they don't have the depth of knowledge that a person with well-controlled diabetes would have (or they wouldn't have made the gaffe about being 'dangerously diabetic'!)


----------



## Copepod (Nov 2, 2011)

There was recognition that his lifestyle of driving lots and eating high calorie foods grabbed from petrol stations had led to being overweight, and the prescribed diet only covered the calorie intake, although it did result in major weight loss and improved energy, which might lead to increased activity levels. The man did acknowledge that his somewhat personal surgery should have caused him to rethink his lifestyle, but it hadn't - he seemed slighty surprised why not?
Shame there was no mention that type 2 diabetes is usually (80 - 90%)caused by an interaction between a genetic predisposition and behaviour leading to overweight / obesity, nor that a minority (10 - 20%) get type 2 diabetes without becoming overweight / obese.


----------

